# Occasional RAW food?



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been looking into Raw feeding, but honestly it grosses me out so I won't be able to do it. But, would it be okay to give my dog (soon to add a puppy too) occasional raw meat? I can handle chicken, fish, hamburger, turkey, liver stuff, but I can not do hearts, eyes, necks etc.. 

Is all meat okay to give? What about past dated meat? If I have, say chicken breasts in the fridge that expired within the last day or two, is it okay to feed to my dog?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't answer the past due question, but as for occasional raw meat it should be okay. I don't have the freezer space to make raw feeding affordable so my boys just eat raw on the weekends and they do fine. I will say, if your dogs have never eaten raw I would start with small amounts first. Just like with any food change, too much too soon can make for soft stools/diarrhea in some pups.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

I feed raw for lunch and kibble breakfast and dinner (the ultimate goal is to switch completely to raw but finances aren't there yet). We alternate between beef heart and chicken leg quarters with the occasional liver/other offal. Griz has done very well with it, though its very obvious lunch is his favorite meal of the day. 

The beef heart I get is already cut into one pound chunks and looks like your basic roast (if you dig around in it you can find tubes and stuff but you don't have to-I'm just weird). If you can handle liver you can handle heart.

My rule is if I'd eat the meat than the dog can eat the meat-so if your chicken doesn't smell and you'd be willing to eat it then it should be fine.


----------

